

Be humble. - nthnclrk
http://nathanclark.me/posts/emotional-quotience/

======
gesman
There is a difference between being humble and forcing yourself to be humble
because it's a noble thing to do. Big difference. Same difference as between
being and doing. Being is born from within, doing is a result of it. Be-ers
are writing books about what they "do" because do-ers are buying them en-masse
thinking they can repeat doing-ness and succeed. When they fail - they think
they need to get a list of "better" things to "do" to succeed.

Be humble. But start with cleaning up inner garbage that drives you to think
that "doing" humble things is the same as being humble. It is not. Realizing
it is the first step toward being.

Yourself.

The rest is secondary.

~~~
lmm
I recall reading in _a short treatise on the great virtues_ that politeness is
how we acquire virtue; the only way we can learn to be humble is through
acting humbly. But acting humbly out of politeness lets us break that circular
dependency; we can then learn to see the value of humility and will naturally
change to fit the way we're acting.

~~~
MetaCosm
Exactly. The way we act establishes a feedback loop into who we are; even if
(initially) we are doing it insincerely.

------
bu778
Your website downloads a 393kB PNG file just to resize it in the browser much
smaller. PNG is not appropriate for photographs anyway.

~~~
nthnclrk
Good call. Thanks for the heads up.

